# Feeler - 2012 VW CC or 2010 VW Routan for sale - SoCal



## DesiOC (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have both cars above and am trying to put out a feeler out for them.

2012 CC DSG Sport - Perfect as new condition, it has just had its first service at 8500 miles. It has the beautiful Silver/Gold [not sure of the correct name] exterior and black/cornsilk interior. The car is in as new condition with the exception of two small scratches on the rear bumper. I was thinking of asking about $25K or so for it. Please let me know your feedback.

2010 Routan SEL/W Dual DVD/Navi - The van is white with a light tan leather interior and has about 25K miles in good condition. Just had the rotors replaced and the third row center seatbelt holder replaced [yes the full plastic roof piece]. The van has one scratch on one rim and a small dent on the right rear wheel well. I was thinking of asking $26K for this.

The reason for selling - I have started to work from home and my wife is a stay at home mom, I now find myself with 3 cars and we barely drive any of them. I am open to selling either of them or both if i can get a reasonable offer for them. 

Please email for any details at manu_06 at yahoo dot com [exactly as it sounds]. 

If feeback on pricing is positive, I will upload pictures tomorrow.

Best Regards,

DesiOC

P.S. I am located in Irvine, CA


----------



## DesiOC (Jan 13, 2010)

Quiet a few views and not one response? Guys any info or feedback would help.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok, I'll bite.

I don't know any resale value on the CC, so that one is done. Perhaps check KBB.com and see what they are going for locally. Heck my dealer is always sending me cards that they want my 05 Passat back, but they also want me to buy a new VW in exchange.

2010 SEL for $26K with 25K, you might be holding onto that one for a while, and while you can get a 2012 SE for almost the same price but with zero miles. I feel your pain, sorta--I have a 2010 SEL, but also have no plans of dumping a car two years after I bought it. I know you have more options than an SE etc.... but some folks just don't care about the "extras", I do.

Sorry to be blunt


----------



## kat505 (Apr 25, 2012)

Just a quick lookup at kbb. For your area, looking at_ private party _sales, it gives me 21,700 for very good condition on the Routan. The CC, it gives me 23,561 for excellent. The CC is closer. The Routan seems a bit high for private party sale. The Routan was 23,950 excellent for retail and the CC was 25,461. Even for retail, the Routan seems high for me for 2 yrs old. Shoot for somewhere between kbb private party and retail values. You may have more options than I picked, so you might be able to get more value.


----------



## DesiOC (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I am not desperately trying to sell the cars, I just feel that it is a waste to have three cars that just sit there. All I am trying to see if I can cover the payoff to exit my lease. I have 11 months more on the van and 24 months left on the CC. If I do not make the payoff, i will just make the payments and sit and wait until the lease runs out.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Oregon prices will be different from Cali prices and demand so no idea there. Being that you have at least one child, keep the van and sell the CC as you already have a killer M5 so no need for two sedans.

I know a few desi and some ABCD as well


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

i bet you would have a hard time getting $20k for the Routan.


----------



## DesiOC (Jan 13, 2010)

Air_Cooled_Nut said:


> Oregon prices will be different from Cali prices and demand so no idea there. Being that you have at least one child, keep the van and sell the CC as you already have a killer M5 so no need for two sedans.
> 
> I know a few desi and some ABCD as well


Thanks again guys, I may just keep it simple and keep the cars until the leases run out.

Air_Cooled_Nut - thanks love the E39, it mostly just sits in the garage and gets taken out for Cars & Coffee on Saturdays (followed by a really brisk drive of course).


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Sad but true. The Routans loose a lot of value right away due in part to the huge incentives VW offers throughout the year. When I traded in my 2010 SE with RSE last fall, extra clean with about 7K miles and the center console as well as fog upgrade, they were selling new 2011 SE/RSE for less than the KBB suggested trade in price for my 2010! It's kind of hard to get a decent trade in when new Routans are selling for up to $10k off sticker.

Good luck with your decision. I hated the fact that my Routan couldn't stop within a safe distance (compared with my other VWs) so I swallowed the loss, and bought an outstanding 2011 Touareg Exec. Best automotive decision I have ever made.


----------



## DesiOC (Jan 13, 2010)

Bump


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

Good luck with the sale. Routan's don't seem to be holding their value that well.

Was out car shopping with a friend last week, while at the nissan dealer, we saw 2 used routan's, 2010 20k miles, SE for $16k and $18k.

At the VW dealer, they had brand new 2012 Routan SE for $20k and SEL for $25k. 

Seems they are trying to clear them out.

on the other hand, CC's seems to be holding value pretty well. the VW dealer had a few 2010 CC's going for the mid to upper $20k range.


----------

